# So many Weird white spots on my 70" Sharp TV , what should I do ?



## batista11b5

Hi guys , i bought the Sharp 70" TV almost a year , but I don't know why the weird white spots kept increasing on my TV screen . I have tried something like using my finger with some mild scurbs on these white spots , but it didnt work . Are there anyone encounter this issue ?

Please help me

Thanks


----------



## candy_van

Looks like dead pixels - if you still have a warranty with manuf. or the store you got it at I'd see what they can do for you.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Those aren't dead pixels. If anything they'd be stuck (bright) pixels. Doesn't look like it to me the spots are too big. It looks like the screen has seperated from one of the light diffusion layers to me. RMA that TV if it is under warranty.


----------



## JoDau

Did youi find what was the problem?? I've got the same problem on my sharp aquos quattron 70 inch and its doesn't look to be in the t-con board the problem.. I was thinking at the beginning it was kind of a small impact on the screen but I did not throw things on..And my tv has 14 month, now out of warranty ..


----------



## JoDau

In my case, I only see that problem on a white or clear image. In dark color , I'm not able to see any of the white spot..


----------

